# Sweet, syrupy, chocolate, dark espresso bean recommendations



## Parksie (Jul 9, 2012)

As the title says, I would appreciate any recommendations for sweet, syrupy, chocolate, medium - dark espresso beans.

Have recently tried Extract Original and Hands On Black Chough. Both very nice.

Any other recommendations.

I have a GS/3 and a Robur so also interested in "challenging" beans / blends.

Thanks

Parksie


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Parksie said:


> I have a GS/3 and a Robur


You're my personal hero









Have you tried lusty glaze from hands-on? A bit lighter than the black chough but very nice.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd recommend Small Batch espresso blend and Coffeesmiths espresso blend (roasted at Climpsons & Sons I believe).

Neither are as dark as Black Chough, but they have the sweet choc/caramel/syrup with a nice touch of fruit and acidity without being face screwers. Both are pretty forgiving with brewing parameters too, which I guess isn't too much of a concern with your setup.

Can I have your GS/3 when you are dead?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Can I have your GS/3 when you are dead?


ahahaha smooth!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I feel like I should point out I was loosely quoting Three Amigos, not just being horrible!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd recommend CoffeBeanShop's excellent mocha guatamala blend its now my go to espresso beans. They also have other stuff you might like well worth checking them out


----------



## Parksie (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I already have some Lusty Glaze to try. Will also try Coffeebeanshop & Coffeesmiths.

Earlepap - no you can't have the GS/3, I am taking it with me !


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried Union Hand-Roasted? Their Revelation blend is what they describe as 'extra dark' but I actually prefer their Organic Natural Spirit, a slightly lighter roast - "opening sweet lemon and dried apricot notes in the blend and lead to the caramel toffee-like viscous body and smoky toned tobacco aftertaste".


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Charliej said:


> I'd recommend CoffeBeanShop's excellent mocha guatamala blend its now my go to espresso beans. They also have other stuff you might like well worth checking them out


Try the Tiger Stripes blend from Coffee Bean Shop.... wonderful


----------

